# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Αγοραπωλησία ιθαγενών

## nikolaslo

Καλημέρα σας σήμερα χάζευα σε δυο sites αγγελιών για πουλάκια και είδα να πωλούνταν πολλά ιθαγενή και μου γεννήθηκε η απορία:
   Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αρμόδιος φορέας που να ελέγχει την αγοραπωλησία των αιχμαλωτισμένων   ιθαγενών ?
Το αξιοσέβαστο δασαρχείο τι κάνει, περιορίζεται σε δράσεις που παίρνουν δημοσιοτητα ?

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν μου αρεσει να κατηγορω ανθρωπους που εστω και περιστασιακα (δασαρχειο ,θηροφυλακη (κυριως ) ,φιλοζωικες οργανωσεις ) κανουν κατι που θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω και εγω ,αν το εκανα επωνυμα (επωνυμη καταγγελια ) γιατι μονο τοτε εχει ουσια .Οχι ,το δασαρχειο αν δεν το τσιγκλισεις με επωνυμες καταγγελιες ,δυσκολα θα κανει κατι μονο του .Ελλειψη βουλησης ; προσωπικου; συμφεροντα; δεν μπορω να ξερω ,αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα .Αν κινηθει κατι ,θα κινηθει μονο απο το ΣΔΟΕ αν προχωρησει σε διωξη του παρανομου εμποριου για εισπρακτικους και μονο λογους .Τα πετ σοπ ειναι γεματα ,το σχιστο καθε κυριακη γεματο και θα συνεχισει να ειναι ,οταν ισως φορεις που θα μπορουσαν να σπρωξουν τα πραγματα ,δεν εχουν την απαραιτητη δυναμη παρεμβασης .Ποιοι θα μπορουσαν να ειναι; ενα μεγαλο ισως GBC ,με μελη ενεργα τουλαχιστον 100αδες και διαθεση για δρασεις ακομα και καθε βδομαδα ,σε τετοιους χωρους παρανομιας .Ομως ενω απο αυτο το φορουμ εχουν περασει χιλιαδες μελη ,το διαβαζουν σαν επισκεπτες πολυ περισσοτερα ,οι περισσοτεροι κανανε τη δουλεια τους και εξαφανιστηκανε ,ενω πολλοι που ηταν ενθερμοι της πραγματικης εκτοφης ιθαγενων και κατα ολου αυτου που συμβαινει με πιασμενα και φωλισια πουλια ,στριψανε στη γωνια ... Ετσι οι γειτονιες θα παραμενουν με ανημερωτους ιδιοκτητες πιασμενων πουλιων ,που οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν καν το εγκλημα που κανουν .Η ψωροκωστενα δυσκολα θα αλλαξει

----------


## serafeim

Ισως Δημητρη την δυναμη του GBC  μπορουμε να την εκμεταλευτουμε σε τετοια γεγοννοτα.... Στην συναντηση ηρθαμε 40 ατομα.... γιατι οχι και σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις?
Αν οντως μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο? Νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα θα προσπαθησουν να μαθουν περισσοτερα γι αυτο το θεμα...
Εγω για να πω και του στραβου το δικιο... Κι εμενα μου περναει αδιαφορω για τον λογο ομως του οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει οχι οτι ασχοληθηκα και δεν το θεωρησα σημαντικο και αδιαφορω τωρα!!!
Αν μπορει να γινει μια τετοια κινηση σαν GBC εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι καλο να νοιξουμε ενα νεο θεμα, να μαζεψουμε πληροφοριες με το τι κινησεις μπορουμε να κανουμε και κατα ποσο αυτες συμφωνα με την νομοθεσια ειναι εφεικτες, και υστερα να δηλωσουμε ποιοι και ποσοι μπορουμε να δρασουμε και να λαβουμε μερος σε τετοιες κινησεις!!
Νομιζω οτι αξιζει η προσπαθεια να γινει κατι τετοιο και ας μην καταφερουμε τιποτα... αρκει να δοκιμασουμε να δουμε και ποσοι ενδιαφερομαστε.

Ισως ο γραπτος λογος δεν τα λεει καλα οποτε να ζητησω θερμα συγγνωμη αν θιγω καποιον!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ δεν μιλω για εθιμοτυπικες δρασεις σαν αυτες που κανουν οι οργανωσεις που αναφεραμε και δινουν ευκαιρια να εχουν το θρασσος και να στιγματιζουν πριν απο ολους ,στους 

διαφορους κοινωνικους χωρους ,αυτοι που πρωτοι πανε και ψωνιζουν στα παζαρια της ντροπης 

Πολλοι με θεωρουν αιθεροβαμωνα ... δεν ειμαι .Κοιτα κατω των αριθμο των συνδεδεμενων χρηστων ειτε σαββατο ειτε κυριακη και βρες μου ποσους θα μαζευες καθε Κυριακη ,για οτι με νεανικο ενθουσιασμο οραματιζεσαι  ... 

Να μην παρεξηγηθω .... οταν εγω ακομα εχω τη δουλεια μου και καποιοι ειναι ανεργοι ή γυρνανε βραδυ απο τη δικια τους ,δεν κατηγορω κανεναν .Απλα λεω οτι δεν ειναι σε αυτη τη φαση τουλαχιστον ,κατι τετοιο εφικτο 

το GBC ειναι ακομα πολυ μικρο για να δρασει με αυτο τον τροπο και μπορει να μην γινει ποτε μεγαλο (αριθμητικα ) 

το GBC ειναι πολυ μεγαλο (σε αξιες πανω στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα )  για να σπειρει και σπερνει καθε μερα ,τον σπορο που θα θεριστει ομως πολυ πολυ αργοτερα  ...

Εγω και με αυτο ειμαι ευχαριστημενος

----------


## nikolaslo

Ας πούμε ότι κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται τι μπορεί να κάνει στην περίπτωση αυτή , να κάνει καταγγελία σε έναν έναν από αυτούς που βάζουν εκεί αγγελίες το βλέπω ανέφικτο γιατί δεν έχει και ονόματα και δεν ξέρω αν και πως μπορεί να γίνει ή να κάνει καταγγελία στο site που δημοσιεύει τέτοιες αγγελίες και αυτό δεν ξέρω τι αποτελέσματα θα έχει .
Νομίζω μόνο κάτι οργανωμένο θα απέδιδε !

----------


## jk21

Επωνυμη καταγγελια στο δασαρχειο και επωνυμη καταγγελια στην οικονομικη υπηρεσια που εχει αρμοδιοτητα η καθε εφημεριδα

χωρις να γινει κατι επωνυμα και ενυπογραφα ,δεν θα κανεις τιποτα  

αλλα και ως προς την οικονομικη υπηρεσια .... ξερω περιπτωση εκτροφεα που πηγε να βγαλει αδεια εκτροφης και εμποριας πτηνων συντροφιας και τον κοιτουσε ακομα και η προισταμενη αρχη σαν να ηταν εξωγηινος ....

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη νομιζω πως με καταλαβες πως εννοουσα για το πως να δρασει το φορουμ!!!
Στο οποιο πιο κατω με καλυψες!!!  :Happy: 
Και νομιζω καταλαβα και για πιο λογο δεν μπορουμε βαθυτερα!  :Happy: 
Για αυτο ειμαστε εδω... κουβεντα να γινεται!!  :Anim 55:

----------


## mrsoulis

έτσι κι αλλιώς οι θεσμοί στην Ελλάδα είναι διαλλειμένοι και το πάρε-δώσε της παρανομίας ανθεί σε όλους τους κλάδους... αν ένας σύλλογος κινηθεί εναντίον τους το πιθανότερο είναι να δημιουργήσει εχθρούς... αυτό σας το λέω από εμπειρία που είχα σε ανάλογη περίπτωση όντας μέλος Δ.Σ. τοπικού συλλόγου ξενοδόχων...

Για μένα η σημαντικότερη δουλειά που μπορούμε να κανουμε μεσω του φόρουμ είναι να κάνουμε τους ανθρώπουν να αλλάξουν μυαλά και να μπουν στο σωστό δρόμο... ετσι μόνο θα καταφέρεις να δώσεις ένα καίριο και μόνιμο χτύπημα σε αυτού του είδους το εμπόριο... οι νομικες κινησεις εχουν αποτελεσματα εφήμερα... οι αλλαγες των συνηδήσεων είναι μόνιμες...

----------


## nikolaslo

Αντωνη συμφωνω εν μερη σε αυτα που λες οπως και εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πιο σημαντικο ειναι η κουλτουρα και η παιδια αλλα θεωρω ανηθικο για τα δικα μου δεδομενα να να μενω θεατης σε ενα εγκλημα χωρις να κανω κατι δεν σου λεω οτι θα καταφερω τπτ αλλα θα προσπαθησω!

Στη δουλεια μου εχουμε ενα παλικαρι που κανει τη θητεία του και ειναι νομικος σημερα λοιπον τον ρωτησα τι μπορει να γινει με αυτες τις αγγελιες και μου ειπε οτι θα το δει και θα μου απαντησει αν ειναι εφικτο να κανω κατι. Θα δουμε

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αν για κανα δυο μηνες συνεχομενα ειχαμε κατασχεσεις και γερα  προστιμα στο πετ σοπ και καθε εβδομαδα δασαρχειο στο σχιστο και σε καθε παζαρι και στη συνεχεια αν οχι συνεχως αλλα καθε μηνα και νεα ντου στα πετ σοπ και μονιμη παρουσια ανθρωπων του δασαρχειου προληπτικα στα παζαρια  ,να δεις αν θα ηταν μονο προσωρινο το χτυπημα  ...

και η καλλιεργεια ορνιθοκουλτουρας δινει μονιμη λυση και η ενεργοποιηση του κρατους μπορει να κανει πολλα 

Στο θεμα των αγγελιων δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα ,αν δεν υπαρχουν αμεσες ευθυνες ξεκαθαρες νομικα ,εναντιον οσων τις δημοσιευουν

----------


## mrsoulis

στις αγγελίες κάτι μπορεί να γίνει και ειδικά του διαδικτύου γιατι ο αρμόδιος για το ηλεκτρονικο εγκλημα ο κ. Σφακιανάκης ειναι πολύ αξιόλογος και του έχω μέγαλη εκτίμηση.... το θέμα για τιε υπηρεσίες και τους θεσμούς του κράτους όμως να μου επιτρέψετε αλλά επειδή συναλλάσομαι με διάφορες υπηρεσίες λόγο επαγγέλματος δε μπορείς να καταφέρεις και πολλά... μάλιστα τώρα έχουν και την δικαιολογία έτοιμη! Αμέσως δύο 3 πράγματα θα ακούσεις... 1) τόσοι λίγοι που μείναμε δε μπορουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα, 2)μεγάλος φόρτος εργασίας και 3) ο προιστάμενος θα σου πει... τι να πω στα παιδια κάνουν ότι μπορουν και τωρα μάλιστα που τουε έχουν κόψει και τους μισθούς δε μπορω να τους ζορίσω και πολύ...

Βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που δουλεύουν υπερ του δέοντος για να τα λέμε και όλα... αλλά πρέπει να ψάξεις για να τους βρεις...

----------


## mrsoulis

Γράφοντας όμως όλα τα παραπάνω σκεφτηκα και κάτι που ίσως να βρει ανταπόκριση και μάλιστα ουσιώδη χωρίς να είμαι και σίγουρος όμως ότι μπορεί να επιτευχθεί... Ακούστε ή καλύτερα λοιπόν διαβάστε την ιδέα μου....

Δημιουργούμε μια ομάδα εργασίας εδώ στο φόρουμ με σκοπό την δημιουργία μιας εργασίας - παρουσίασης σχετικά με τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους η οποία θα στοχεύει στην εκμάθηση των βασικών για αυτα τα υπέροχα πλασματάκια σε νεαρές ηλικίες... Αμέσως μετά ο καθένας με ότι γνωριμία έχει μπορούμε να πλησιάσουμε ακόμα και το Υπουργείο Παιδείας ή γραφεία κατα τόπους Δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και να τους πείσουμε να διανύμουν το υλικό ηλεκτρονικά (με μηδενικό κόστος) σε σχολεία σε όλη την επικράτεια και οι δάσκαλοι στα πλαίσια της εκπέδευσης των παιδιών να τους δείξουν ένα βιντεάκι ή να κάνουν μια παρουσία σε projector ή έστω να βάλουν σε παιδάκια να ακούσουν ένα ηχητικό...

Βάβαια πάλι όλο αυτό ίσως να χρειάζεται και την υπογραφή κάποιου ειδικού... Μια άλλη λύση είναι με την βοηθεια μας να πεισουμε ένα Πανεπιστήμιο να κάνει μια τέτοια έρευνα...

Δύσκολο μεν αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο...

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αναφερεσαι  σε ενημερωση των παιδιων ,για την αφαιμαξη της αγριας ιθαγενους πανιδας ή για τροπους καλης διατηρησης των οικοσιτων πτηνων στα σπιτια; το δευτερο δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με αυτο που συζηταμε εδω .Για αυτο που λες (αν και εργαζομαι στην εκπαιδευση και εχω λογους να μην αισιοδοξω στο πόσο θα μπορουσε να γινει οτι λες ) μια βαση προτασης ειναι αυτο Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας

----------


## mrsoulis

εννοώ το πρώτο φυσικά αλλα και με αναφορα στο δευτερο καθως πιστευω οτι πρεπει τα παιδια να καταλαβουν την διαφορα του αγριου με το ημερο για να μπορεσουν να το ξεχωρίσουν... μετα το τέλος δεν πρέπει να σε ρωτήσουν "καλα αφου μας λες να μην τα φυλακίζουμε, εσύ γιατι σπίτι σου έχεις 20 κλουβιά;"

----------


## jk21

Οκ οποτε μπορω να γινω και γω λοιπον ,πιο συγκεκριμενος 

Στα πλαισια περιβαλλοντολογικων προγραμματων στην εκπαιδευση ,εχουν υπαρξει ενημερωσεις στο παρελθον ειτε απο οργανωσεις προστασιας και περιθαλψης κατα τοπους ,σε συγκεκριμενα σχολεια ,οπου δρουσαν ή δρουν τετοιες οργανωσεις .Επισης απο την  http://www.ornithologiki.gr

αυτες ειναι θεσμοθετημενες οργανωσεις που ειτε εθελοντικα ,ειτε επιδοτουμενων κονδυλιων της ΕΕ εχουν τετοιες δρασεις και δικαιωμα εισοδου στα σχολεια .Δεν μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να ενημερωσει τα παιδια (και μεις ειμαστε για το κρατος ο << oποιοσδηποτε >> και εθελοντικα οι ιδιοι οι δασκαλοι δεν  μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα ,εστω και σε μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις σχολειων ,χωρις την εγκριση της κατα τοπους διευθυνσης πρωτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης (γιατι ενας γονιος να νοιωσει θιγμενος ,μπορει να παει να καταγγειλει τον εκπαιδευτικο οτι κανει πραγματα στα παιδια εκτος υλης και ... κατηγορει τους γονεις των παιδιων ... στην επαρχια βλεπεις το πουλοπιασιμο ειναι μια απολυτα λογικη πραξη σε πολλα χωρια και ακομα θυμαμαι βιντεο πατερα να περιφανευεται για τον πιτσιρικα  γιο που επιασε με τα διχτυα αγριοπουλια ,αλλα και το ιδιο το παιδι ...

Μην περιμενεις κανεναν  να πεισει τα κεντρικα οργανα (υπουργειο ) να μπει σε τετοια διαδικασια ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει να απορροφησει καποια ευρωπαικα κονδυλια και μονο μεσω επιδοτησης μη κερδοσκοπικων επισημων σωματειων ,μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο .ή μαλλον μπορουσε ... εδω και χρονια δεν υπαρχουν κονδυλια για τετοιες οργανωσεις ,για αυτο και οσες ακομα ζουνε ,ειναι με ενισχυση ιδιωτων (που λειτουργουν σαν επισημοι χορηγοι ) ... αλλα και αυτοι ψιλοτελειωσανε 


Αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα ,οσο σκληρη και να ακουγετε και αν εσυ εχεις ακρη στο υπουργειο να πεισεις κοσμο ,τοτε εδω ειμαστε !!!

----------

